# Why was this in the 50s!?



## RazorsEdge (May 11, 2005)

This jar was patented in 1927. It is a jar that has a special extra well to prevent over dipping. The patent is 1759866 (look at it here - http://patimg2.uspto.gov/.piw?Docid=01759866&homeurl=http%3A%2F%2Fpatft.uspto.gov%2Fnetacgi%2Fnph-Parser%3FSect1%3DPTO2%2526Sect2%3DHITOFF%2526p%3D1%2526u%3D%2Fnetahtml%2Fsearch-adv.htm%2526r%3D1%2526f%3DG%2526l%3D50%2526d%3DPALL%2526S1%3D1759866%2526OS%3D1759866%2526RS%3D1759866&PageNum=&Rtype=&SectionNum=&idkey=4C50EF8BCAAF) My question is this - When did they stop making these? I found this at a site consistent with the mid to late 50s, but as I mentioned, this has been around since 1927....Maybe it was a family keepsake? What do you guys think the worth is on this? Thanks - Jon


----------



## preditor (May 12, 2005)

[8|] i had two of them, still have one. the lip inside the bottle was to catch ink in. when the bottle got low you would turn the bottle updise down then when you turn it upright again it would catch ink in that lip so you could fill your pin. i found this out by going to a patent search web site and typing in the pat # on the bottom of the bottle. i know a man close to where i live who has a junk store he has about ten of them in a couple of different sizes he has them priced between 3 and 5 dollars.
 Preditor[8D]


----------



## Bluebelle (May 12, 2005)

It looks to me exactly like a Scripto brand ink bottle, and I know they were readily available to buy with ink, to fill fountain pens, well into the 1960's or even 70's at least. (My XDH was a fountain pen freak). Seems like personal ink bottles went the way of the buggy whip when ball points took over and you could buy cartridges to fill fountain pens.


----------

